# FR: Bienvenue ! / être le/la/les bienvenu(e)(s) / souhaiter la bienvenue à qqn



## idiomina

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one

Je sais que   "sois/soyez le bienvenu"  est une expression, mais est-ce que c'est obligatoire de dire tout ça pour exprimer le "welcome!" de l'anglais ? Est-ce qu'il suffit de dire simplement, "bienvenue!" quand quelqu'un vient chez toi, par exemple ?


----------



## Michael-78

oui vous pouvez également juste dire: "bienvenue"


----------



## bobbyfischer

Bonjour,

  Je trouve très souvent à l’écrit:   _Sois le bienvenue_ ! par  _Sois le bienvenu_ !  quand on s’adresse à un homme.  Pourquoi ça ? Je ne le trouve pas grammaticalement correct.  Est-ce qu’on peut aussi écrire « bienvenue » avec un « e » final dans ce cas-ci?

  Merci d’avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## lenightowl

Sois le bienvenue is incorrect.

On dit "sois *le* bienvenu" ou "sois *la* bienvenu*e*", selon qu'on s'adresse à un homme ou à une femme.
... ou encore "soyez les bienvenu*s*" si l'on s'adresse à des hommes et à des femmes (ou à un homme *et* une femme)
.... ou "soyez les bienvenu*es*" si l'on s'adresse à des femmes.


----------



## broglet

Est-ce qu'il serait possible de dire "sois la bienvenue" en s'adressant à un homme, avec la signification "la (personne) bienvenue"?


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

> Est-ce qu'il serait possible de dire "sois la bienvenue" en s'adressant à un homme, avec la signification "la (personne) bienvenue"?


Non, cela serait incompréhensible.
Stef


----------



## Gez

broglet said:


> Est-ce qu'il serait possible de dire "sois la bienvenue" en s'adressant à un homme, avec la signification "la (personne) bienvenue"?



Non, parce qu'ici, bienvenu(e) n'est pas un adjectif mais un nom.


----------



## bobbyfischer

Merci à tous pour vos réponses…
  C’était bien ça que je croyais, mais j’avais le doute parce que je trouve presque partout dans des forums et des blogs sur internet des gens de France ou de Belgique qui écrivent : « Sois le *bienvenue*, Pierre ! »  ou «  Salut Luc, soyez le *bienvenue* parmi nous... »     ce qui m’étonnait beaucoup et qui me mettait très mal à l’aise.


----------



## broglet

Gez said:


> Non, parce qu'ici, bienvenu(e) n'est pas un adjectif mais un nom.


Merci Stef et Gez.  C'est intéressant, ça.  "Sois le bienvenu" veut dire "sois la personne bienvenue", n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Agnès E.

Oui, c'est cela Broglet.
Il ne faut pas confondre ce substantif avec _la bienvenue_ de *Je vous souhaite la bienvenue* (que l'on retrouve couramment ici dans _Bienvenue sur le forum_  raccourci de _Nous vous souhaitons la bienvenue sur le forum_ ).

Ici, _la bienvenue_ est l'accueil fait à quelqu'un... qui est _le bienvenu_.


----------



## pytheas22

Bonjour à tous,

Pourrait quelqu'un m'expliquer pourquoi on utilise l'adjectif "bienvenue" dans sa forme féminine, au lieu de "bienvenu," lorsqu'on s'adresse à un groupe comprenant des mâles ?  On dit toujours "bienvenue en France" ou "soyez les bienvenues," n'est-ce pas, bien que l'objet de l'expression puisse être masculin ?  Est-ce simplement une convention, ou est-ce qu'il y a une raison grammaticale pour ça ?  C'est une question qui m'embête pendant longtemps et j'aimerais bien trouver la solution.

Merci bien.


----------



## SwissPete

Welcome to the forum, pytheas22.

It's a noun: _la bienvenue_. Je vous souhaite la bienvenue.


----------



## jann

Bienvenue, pytheas22 ! 

On dit bien "Bienvenue !" pour accueillir quelqu'un, mais dans ce cas-là, ce n'est pas un adjectif, et c'est pour ça qu'il n'y a pas d'accord.  La phrase entière serait "je vous souhaite la bienvenue !" (= I wish you a (warm) welcome!)  "La bienvenue" apparaît donc en substantif.

Lorsqu'on dit "soyez les bienvenu(e)(s)" il ne s'agit toujours pas d'un adjectif, car dans ce cas-là, on utilise "bienvenu" dans le sens d' "une personne qui est bienvenue".  Si la personne est une femme, elle est donc "une/la bienvenue", un group mixte donne "les bienvenus" etc.  Littéralement, "be the welcome one(s)".  On ne peut pas vraiment parler d'accord ici, car le mot est toujours un substantif.

Ce n'est que dans des phrases comme "la libération de l'otage est bienvenue" (= the release of the hostage is most welcome) ou "elles seront toujours bienvenues chez nous" (= they /female/ will always be welcome in our home) que l'on emploie "bienvenu" dans sa forme adjective, et on fait bien sûr l'accord en nombre et en genre.

J'espère que c'est clair... 

EDIT : je vois que d'autres m'ont dévancée, je ne tape pas assez vite !


----------



## Thomas Tompion

jann said:


> Lorsqu'on dit "soyez les bienvenu(e)(s)" il ne s'agit toujours pas d'un adjectif, car dans ce cas-là, on utilise "bienvenu" dans le sens d' "une personne qui est bienvenue". Si la personne est une femme, elle est donc "une/la bienvenue", un group mixte donne "les bienvenus" etc. Littéralement, "be the welcome one(s)". On ne peut pas vraiment parler d'accord ici, car le mot est toujours un substantif.


But Jann, surely if you are telling a man he will be welcome, you say: soyez le bienvenu - I know it's a noun, but it's a noun derived from an adjective. I've often read it and my big Harrap dictionary gives the noun as le bienvenu, or la bienvenue. Are you saying that's wrong? or have I misunderstood you.


----------



## jann

I'm sorry, I must not have made myself clear.  I meant to emphasize the fact that the word is a noun in this case (since I thought some of the confusion in the initial question might have stemmed from forgetting that the word also has a noun form).  You would certainly say, "Soyez l*e* bienvenu" to a man.  Of course, you could instead say to him, "Bienvenu*e* chez nous !" or "Je vous souhaite l*a* bienvenu*e*". 

I hope that is clearer this time.


----------



## ingridth

Je suis désolée d'insister lourdement, mais ne suis pas sûre de tout comprendre.

Dans la phrase bonsoir Monsieur et bienvenu (e) à l'hôtel...... (adressée à un homme)

Bienvenu doit-il avoir un e ou non ?

Car selon moi, la phrase est à entendre comme bonsoir et soyez le bienvenue (mais on raccourcit)

Suis-je claire ???? peut-être pas, mais est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer ;-)

merci.


----------



## Outsider

ingridth said:


> Dans la phrase bonsoir Monsieur et bienvenu (e) à l'hôtel...... (adressée à un homme)
> 
> Bienvenu doit-il avoir un e ou non ?


Oui.



ingridth said:


> Car selon moi, la phrase est à entendre comme bonsoir et soyez le bienvenue (mais on raccourcit)


Non, la phrase s'interprète apparemment comme « Bon soir et je vous donne ma bienvenue ».


----------



## Maître Capello

ingridth said:


> Dans la phrase bonsoir Monsieur et bienvenu*e* à l'hôtel...... (adressée à un homme)



La différence entre _Bienvenu*e*, Monsieur _ et _Soyez le bienven*u*_ vient du fait qu'une fois on souhaite la bienvenue à quelqu'un, c.-à-d., la « bien  venue » (on parle du fait de « venir bien »); alors que dans la seconde on parle de quelqu'un (« le bienvenu »)…


----------



## caspase

What does "le" mean in the sentence "Soyez _le_ bienvenu."?


----------



## Franglais1969

Hello and welcome to the forum. 

*Le *is the definite article here, I believe.


----------



## lela105

Yes, Franglais is correct.

The adjective is being used as a substantive here, hence the need for an article.
In other words, it means "Be the (one who is) welcome"


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Very good question, caspase, as the word was written both "bienvenuE" and "bienvenU", the first wrongly because it was addressed to a male "soyez LE bienvenU" whereas to welcome a female you would write "soyez LA bienvenuE".


----------



## caspase

Alors, on peut dire "Soyez les bienvenus"?


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Bien sûr; on peut même écrire "Soyez les bienvenuES" si on s'adresse à un groupe de femmes.


----------



## wildan1

bellekelle said:


> Dans la phrase suivant, le mot ‘la’ veut dire quoi? ‘the’ ? ‘already’ ?
> 
> « Vous êtes la bienvenue dans mon laboratorie pour l'année universitaire 2009-2010. »


 
It is the equivalent to:
_I will be pleased to welcome you to my lab for academic year 2009-10_


----------



## agantuk

The matter has been very correctly described by Jann (with additions from others) but perhaps still not with sufficient brutal simplicity.

There are TWO nouns involved although both are ultimately derived from a past participle adjective (venu).

One noun means in English "welcome" or "the welcome" (bearing in mind that use of the definite article is not quite the same in French). This noun is "bienvenue" and is ALWAYS feminine. So "Bienvenue au club" (Welcome to the club, whether you are a man, a woman or a flippin' harumphrodite) or On vous souhaite la bienvenue (one wishes you [the] welcome whoever you are and whatever your gender).

The second is an adjectival past participle noun indicating a person. Like for instance "marié" meaning "married person". One can have un marié, une mariée, les mariés and even deux mariées (although traditionally they would be two women married to other people rather than two lesbians). In just the same way one can have le bienvenu (the welcome man), la bienvenue (the welcome woman), les bienvenus (the welcome men or mixed parties) and les bienvenues (the welcome women-only). Hence Vous êtes (or more often Soyez) le bienvenu (if you are a man), la bienvenue (if you are a woman), les bienvenus (if you are many and include a man in your midst) and les bienvenues (if you are all women).

Ce n'est pas vraiment sorcier.....!  Ni sorcière.  Non, je plaisante, je plaisante....


----------



## jxi1827

Bonjour tout le monde,
J'ai vu sur un autre forum:

*BIENVENU, UE* _[biin-ve-nu, nue] adj._ (de bien-venir)
Qui arrive à point ; que l'on accueille avec satisfaction. C'est un homme qui est bienvenu partout.

Familièrement. Vous ne seriez pas bienvenu à lui dire cela, vous seriez mal accueilli si vous lui disiez cela.

_Substantivement_. Soyez le bienvenu. C'est une fille qui vient de naître ; elle est la bienvenue.
♦ _Toutes vos lettres seront les bienvenues_, SÉV., 279​Pour la dernière ligne, comme on ne peut pas être une personne et un adjectif à la fois, on est obligé d'insérer le pronom le pour y déposer sa qualité, celle d'être accueilli avec satisfaction ; qu'il s'agisse d'une personne, d'un objet ou une entité comme la correspondance.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette personne dit que l "on ne peut pas être une personne et un adjectif à la fois".  Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire?  Merci


----------



## jann

jr364574 said:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette personne dit que l "on ne peut pas être une personne et un adjectif à la fois".  Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire?  Merci


Literally, it says that you can't be a person and an adjective at the same time.  Certainly it is true that any given instance of _bienvenu(e)(s)_ will be classifiable as either a noun or an adjective, but I don't really see how that fact is useful to explain anything here.  After all, you could say _Soyez tranquilles _(adj)_ ! _or  _C'est une fille qui vient de naître ; elle est toute petite_ (adj.)_. _Grammar does not forbid us from using an adjective in those sentences.  

Why then, does the examples given use the noun form _la/la/les bienvenu(e)(s)_ instead?  This is a matter of usage, not grammar... and I tend to agree with you that the comment you found on another forum is not particularly helpful if you want to figure out why usage prefers the noun form there. 

Other members here may be able to provide some insights on why the noun (or conversely the adjective) is more natural in certain situations... but this may also turn out to be idiomatic.


----------

